# Что за "зверь"?



## avm (10 Янв 2017)

Камрады, подскажите что за чудо-баян продают на Авито: Вельт, но с итальянскими голосами. Правда, или туфта?   https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_veltmaster_romance_itali
an_reeds_343330816


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2017)

*avm*, это не зверь а кошка драная... Тембр от "итальянских голосов" никак не зависит... Ответ же зависит от качества изготовления самого голоса, зазоров в нем и профиля язычка. Вельта современного ничем не исправить: полный аццтой


----------



## avm (10 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> *avm*, это не зверь а кошка драная... Тембр от "итальянских голосов" никак не зависит... Ответ же зависит от качества изготовления самого голоса, зазоров в нем и профиля язычка. Вельта современного ничем не исправить: полный аццтой


Драная кошка))


----------



## vyachek (18 Янв 2017)

А мне понравился звук. Лучше чем у Грандины. И мензура русская. Только дороговато для инструмента такого уровня. Впрочем все относительно. https://musicalive.ru/catalog/bayany-garmoni-akkordeony/bayany/tula-bn-6/


----------



## vev (18 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

3.5k$ за прямодечник с ужасным звуком и безумным расходом? По-моему, это перебор. За эти деньги уже можно смотреть итальянца, который однозначно будет интереснее. Ну а насчет сравнения с Грандиной... Она вроде не являлась эталоном качественного звука...


----------



## vyachek (19 Янв 2017)

*vev*,Ну что могу сказать. После Scandalli Super VI Extreme трудно найти эталон совершенства. Чтобы  объективно оценить инструмент рангом ниже нужно какое-то время "заставить себя" поиграть на обычном рядовом инструменте. Тогда будут видны "достоинства" других. Кстати и свой инструмент после этого будешь ценить еще больше. А то поди приелся уже. 
А так конечно - романс 874   инструмент "не очень", но в своей линейке - он чуть получше собратьев. Но вот цена - не оставляет шансов всерьез им заинтересоваться. 
Что касаемо сравнения с Грандиной.  Так сравнивать  то больше не с чем - один и тот же баян. Разве только еще Роял стандарт Романс  Судя по названию может он и стал прототипом. Вот из этих двух- 874 мне понравился больше.


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

Ну, Скандаль я достаю крайне редко: Вика рулит  
Поверьте, я уже могу слушать неким образом отстраненно, не проецируя звук на свои инструменты. Немцы ни по качеству механики, ни по звуку не вызывают никакого пиетета. Откровенный ширпотреб. Даже хуже того, что было в советские времена.

Я никогда не гнушаюсь послушать в магазине новый инструмент. Сравнивая со Стеллой, на которой закончил три с половиной десятилетия назад ДМШ, могу сказать, что Romance - полный аццтой. Заметьте, я его сравниваю не со Скандалем и не с Викой. Ну а ценник вообще ни в какие ворота не лезет. За 100тр можно Супиту взять. так вот она уделывает эту гору белых и черных кнопок на раз


----------



## avm (19 Янв 2017)

Я так понимаю: если даже при наличии "итальянских" голосов, звучит хуже чем старая Грандина, в чем тогда прикол? Не нужен такой инструмент, хоть за рупь, а хоть за два))


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2017)

*avm*,

блин... Ну Вы про рекламу слышали?
Особливо, если не хватает на нормальный инструмент. Вот тогда и вспоминают, что га Голде видели что-то про Романс. Голд - правильный форум. Фуфла не гонит. Дай куплю...

Дальше объяснять? 

PS забудьте про "итальянские голоса". Это вообще из другой оперы. На тембре это никак не сказывается...


----------



## vyachek (19 Янв 2017)

*vev*, Согласен, что аццтой. Я только хотел сказать,что из всего аццтоя он чуть получше. Голоса заметно ярче и расход меньше. Может быть мы о разных инструментах говорим? Есть два варианта 874-го: обычный и с итальянскими голосами. Так вот на обычном я не пробовал играть, а с итальянскими голосами - дали "помучить" в магазине.  Супиту имею в пользовании. Согласен - совсем другого уровня инструмент.


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*, 

Слава, 
не поддавайтесь на рекламу... "Итальянский голос" ну ничем не отличается от немца. Дыра между голосом и рамкой определяет расход и, отчасти, ответ... Голос либо имеет ответ, либо нет. Его принадлежность к немцам или итальянцам никак на звуке не скажется... Тембр - функция корпуса и резонаторов. У итальянцев есть с десяток градаций качества голосов. Там есть с дырой в лапоть и с микрометрами. Все скрыто в деталях... Имел Вику и ВИКУ. Совсем разные инструменты с "итальянскими" голосами... Скандаль тоже был никакой...

Ну а сравнивать "аццтой первого порядка" с "аццтоем второго порядка" смысла не вижу. Играть надо на том, что доставляет удовольствие. Нельзя ухо убедить, что это "говно" менее "говно", чем то, другое... ИМХО


----------



## vyachek (19 Янв 2017)

vev () писал:&lt;strongvyachekСпасибо. Да и не собирался я на нем играть. Зачем себя заставлять. У самого РС романс пылится на полке. Кстати вопрос. Когда речь идет об итальянских голосах - разве не имеется  в виду целиком планка? Или они берут итальянскую сталь, а  режут и клепают у себя?


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2017)

vyachek (19.01.2017, 20:54) писал:


> Да и не собирался я на нем играть


Уфф... Отлегло


----------



## vev (19 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

"Итальянские голоса "  вообще ни о чем... Какаяньть компашка в Кастельфидардо со штатом в два человека на дворе точит те самые голоса.  Сталь - у ней нет национальности... Только физические параметры... "целиком голоса" это об чем? ЦП у них практически не практикуется. Разве что по особому запросу.


----------



## vyachek (19 Янв 2017)

Целиком планка - это имелось в виду кусковая планка в сборе с голосами. Кстати где-то говорилось что на ВМ романс ставятся голоса от Бугари.


----------



## vyachek (19 Янв 2017)

Нет, извиняюсь. От Бугари это у новой Супиты.


----------



## avm (19 Янв 2017)

vev писал:
Играть надо на том, что доставляет удовольствие. Нельзя ухо убедить, что это "говно" менее "говно", чем то, другое... ИМХО 
Таки да))


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

Бугаревсие голоса у меня даже на старой Селекте стоят (и на первой Супите тоже), но по утверждению знатоков, это совсем другая компания клепает. Как минимум две компании с именем Бугари

Голоса конечно же продают итальянцы готовыми наборами. Заливаешь на резонаторы и вуаля...


----------

